# morels.....anybody gettin' any?



## ScotO (May 8, 2013)

I've been WAY too busy to get out much, but I did go out for an hour's walk this evening over on the neighbors farm.  Checked out all the places where there's dead elm, crabapple, and other apple trees.  Looked among the dead poplars, ash, and shagbark hickory.  Nothin.........

Anybody else finding any?


----------



## fossil (May 8, 2013)

Safeway.


----------



## ScotO (May 8, 2013)

fossil said:


> Safeway.




A couple of guys at work have had great success this spring, one guy took in well over two hundred in an afternoon.....
The other guy harvested a big grocery bag in a couple hour jaunt....

Both guys are hunting in "my" neck of the woods.....I think I know where they're gettin' them too.

Northern slope of the mountain.....I'm heading out after supper for a walk.....


----------



## pen (May 8, 2013)

None of my buddies have come across them yet here.

Soon I hope.


----------



## ScotO (May 8, 2013)

well, just got back from a 2 mile walk on the northern slope and NADA......
Either I just don't have an eye for them anymore or they ain't growing where I'm looking.  I'm in the perfect habitat for them, too.

I DID pick up my first tick of the season tonight.......YUCK!


----------



## fossil (May 8, 2013)

Safeway.


----------



## thewoodlands (May 8, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> well, just got back from a 2 mile walk on the northern slope and NADA......
> Either I just don't have an eye for them anymore or they ain't growing where I'm looking. I'm in the perfect habitat for them, too.
> 
> I DID pick up my first tick of the season tonight.......YUCK!


I'll start looking this weekend around some of the dead elms an in a couple other areas.


----------



## pen (May 8, 2013)

The friend of mine who picks the most says he always does best in areas where he can find may apples, ash trees and/or apple trees.

Also, he says to never pick the first one until you are done in that area. Once found, mark it with a stick and use it as a visual reference so you can look back at it, then start the search of the area again.


pen


----------



## BrotherBart (May 8, 2013)

Heck I had to search for them at Google. Didn't even know what they are.


----------



## Defiant (May 8, 2013)

http://morelhunters.com/


----------



## Thistle (May 8, 2013)

None for me yet,cousin who lives 3 hrs south found a nice sackful on Sunday,couple guys at work who live 1 hour southeast found a few Monday & Tuesday nights after getting home.Parents went out yesterday for a couple hours,nothing yet.

So it should be this weekend or so for me up here.Wild Plums & Mayapples are blooming,oak leaves are about the size of squirrel's ears now,so its getting close.Cousin found most of his near some dead Ash near fencerow/right of way he said.


----------



## DexterDay (May 8, 2013)

Hands down, my favorite tasting mushroom!! 

I haven't been out in years. But a lot of my Buds still go. They still are kind enough to stop by and we will cook a few and have a cold brew or two


----------



## nate379 (May 9, 2013)

One of my friends just moved to Ohio was was talking about filling a few 50lb pototo bags with them. He had to explain what Morrels was too, I had no clue.

He said people pay like $50/lb for those things?!

I told him he'd have to pay me more than $50 to even taste one and I'd need many beers beforehand. He sent me photos and I started gagging just at the sight of them!  I'd rather chew on a old sweaty workboot.


----------



## ScotO (May 9, 2013)

nate379 said:


> One of my friends just moved to Ohio was was talking about filling a few 50lb pototo bags with them. He had to explain what Morrels was too, I had no clue.
> 
> He said people pay like $50/lb for those things?!
> 
> I told him he'd have to pay me more than $50 to even taste one and I'd need many beers beforehand. He sent me photos and I started gagging just at the sight of them!  I'd rather chew on a old sweaty workboot.


the first time I saw them I felt the same way........until I finally tasted one.  If you like mushrooms (and I love mushrooms), they rate right up there with truffles in my book.  Go price a pound of truffles at your local gourmet grocer once.....


----------



## northwinds (May 9, 2013)

I've got dead elm all over the place on my south facing hillside acreage.  Never found a morel there and spent lots of time looking.  Talked to an old timer, and he
said he's been through my woods before I owned it and never found one there either.  On the other side of the hill, it's prime morel ground.  They are
a wonderful tasting treat.  I won't spend $50/pound, but I have spent $20 for half a pound.  Special treat once per year.  Sauteed in butter.  Yum.


----------



## nate379 (May 9, 2013)

The only mushrooms I like are those round puffer balls cause I like stepping on them!


----------



## BrianK (May 9, 2013)

Patients of mine took several grocery bags full (literally!) of morels out of the woods behind my office parking lot last year but I've not found any so far this year


----------



## Hearth Mistress (May 9, 2013)

Shame you aren't closer...it is an Ash tree cemetery around here since Sandy and we have more mushrooms, all kinds, than ever.  I find them disgusting but the hubby loves them.  He keeps brown paper bags in the car so he can pick them walking home (we have to park at a neighbors a few doors down since there is a 20 yard dumpster in my driveway for our Sandy repairs)

He bought spores a few years ago to put in a fallen tree and ever since then, they are everywhere after it rains! The kit is $32.95 but google morel mushrooms and you'll see that's a bargain to grow your own! They have all sorts of kits, check them out:
http://www.gmushrooms.com


----------



## lukem (May 10, 2013)

I found about 60 at the end of an unsuccessful turkey hunt a couple weeks ago.  I tripped on one big patch of fresh gray's.  They were good sized and probably had just short of 2 lbs.  I sent dad back the next day and he found about a dozen or so more.

We fried them up last Friday.  I'm usually good for one batch a year...then I'm done.


----------



## lukem (May 10, 2013)

northwinds said:


> I've got dead elm all over the place on my south facing hillside acreage. Never found a morel there and spent lots of time looking. Talked to an old timer, and he
> said he's been through my woods before I owned it and never found one there either. On the other side of the hill, it's prime morel ground. They are
> a wonderful tasting treat. I won't spend $50/pound, but I have spent $20 for half a pound. Special treat once per year. Sauteed in butter. Yum.


 
Get a onion sack full of them from the neighbor...talk a long walk in your woods with it...and then give it back to them.  The onion sack will let the spores get out...no guarantees but worth a try.


----------



## lukem (May 10, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> the first time I saw them I felt the same way........until I finally tasted one. If you like mushrooms (and I love mushrooms), they rate right up there with truffles in my book. Go price a pound of truffles at your local gourmet grocer once.....


 
There's a mushroom festival in my county. I could easily make a $200 in a couple hours selling mushrooms. Best I ever averaged was $45/lb.


----------



## ScotO (May 12, 2013)

we went out for around 4 hours this morning, ended up with around 40-50 decent morels.  Both gray and yellow variety.  The grays look to be about finished up, but the yellows appear to be just now coming on....

Hoping the warm up we're supposed to get mid-week will help push them up.  I'd like to get some more before they finish for the season.....

Pic below of a yellow morel......






Put todays find in some salt water to brine, then into the fridge to soak for a day or so, and will hopefully use them up in the next couple days.  I'd like to fry some up in the skillet, and make some homemade cream of mushroom soup with the rest of 'em......


----------



## Shari (May 12, 2013)

I had never heard about morel mushrooms either until I started hanging out here. We went to visit relatives in a farming area of the state and I asked them if they had ever heard of them, eaten them. They replied, "Oh, sure! Yummy!" So, while visiting, my request was to try them to see if I liked them. I love store-bought mushrooms.

After hitting up all the relatives in the area we could think of, no one had any left - but - we were given specific instructions to go over the river (out of state), stop at a certain bar, ask for a certain person.......... and maybe we could get some.

We did as instructed.

At the bar we asked for that 'certain' person and relayed our request to which they replied (in an undertone) "Who sent you?"

After what appeared to be a stealth purchase we carried our goodies back to the relatives homestead where the 'rooms were battered and deep fried in a turkey fryer. Yum yum!

Now........ don't ask me the name of the river. Don't ask me where the bar is. Don't ask me any names. I know nuttin' - but the 'rooms were fantastic!


----------



## ScotO (May 12, 2013)

Shari said:


> I had never heard about morel mushrooms either until I started hanging out here. We went to visit relatives in a farming area of the state and I asked them if they had ever heard of them, eaten them. They replied, "Oh, sure! Yummy!" So, while visiting, my request was to try them to see if I liked them. I love store-bought mushrooms.
> 
> After hitting up all the relatives in the area we could think of, no one had any left - but - we were given specific instructions to go over the river (out of state), stop at a certain bar, ask for a certain person.......... and maybe we could get some.
> 
> ...


 fuggettabattitt.......


----------



## Gary_602z (May 12, 2013)

Over 2 lbs. you have to file a 1099 on them!

Gary


----------



## lukem (May 13, 2013)

Shari said:


> Now........ don't ask me the name of the river. Don't ask me where the bar is. Don't ask me any names. I know nuttin'


 

It shall forever be referred to as "the thing with the guy at the place".


----------



## Jags (May 13, 2013)

Just starting to pop up around here.  We need heat.


----------



## ScotO (May 13, 2013)

I have yet to see any "big" yellows yet....I'm hoping that the next warm-up (expected in a couple of days) gives them a push.  If not, it may be until next year til we get any big ones....


----------



## FanMan (May 13, 2013)

Got a few growing right next to my house... saw them this weekend but keep forgetting to pick them...


----------



## WellSeasoned (May 13, 2013)

We found some this past weekend back in the woods here. What left in the fridge.


----------



## osagebow (May 14, 2013)

Nada so far- my students are finding tons. yellows in full swing apparently, but my poplar groves are barren


----------



## Adios Pantalones (May 14, 2013)

I need to get edjimicated on hunting mushrooms. This is from my friend Christine out in IL.


----------



## Jags (May 14, 2013)

That is HUGE.  I said a couple of weeks ago, that if we get some heat, we will have morels the size of coke bottles.  I guess that proves it.


----------



## ScotO (May 14, 2013)

Adios Pantalones said:


> I need to get edjimicated on hunting mushrooms. This is from my friend Christine out in IL.


HOLY FRIGGIN' CRAP!!


----------



## lukem (May 14, 2013)

I've found several that big before, if not bigger.  Not much for eatin', but they are fun to find.


----------



## WellSeasoned (May 14, 2013)

WOW


----------



## PapaDave (May 14, 2013)

I found one in the backyard last year.
One.
Wife just told me a few minutes ago that they're selling for 49.95/lb. around here.
Um, no.
If I find any this year, they'll go to friends.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (May 14, 2013)

My office mate told me that he once nuked a patch with chemicals because he assumed they were bad (ugly to him). I almost cried


----------



## ScotO (May 14, 2013)

Adios Pantalones said:


> My office mate told me that he once nuked a patch with chemicals because he assumed they were bad (ugly to him). I almost cried


Same here.  Was just talking to a buddy of mine at my daughter's baseball game last night, almost word for word what you went through!!  He didn't get to the spraying part.....but would mow them down with the mower whenever they popped up.

My buddy asked if he could pick them and the guy said "pick them ALL"!  So he ended up getting several hundred (filled three large cardboard boxes) of them in less than an hour!!


----------



## Paulywalnut (May 14, 2013)

I live in the mushroom capitol of the world and I've never seen one growing in the wild.
I will be looking all the time now.


----------



## FanMan (May 16, 2013)

I cooked up a few from the back yard last night.  Never ate them before.... mmm....good....


----------



## thewoodlands (May 18, 2013)

I found these at the base of an Elm stump, are they Morel mushrooms.


----------



## Ehouse (May 18, 2013)

Zap, no they're not. They look to me like the beginnings (buttons) of Dryad's Saddle, ( Polyporus Squamosus, I think), a common early spring 'shroom. they're listed as edible, but I've tried them and they suck, but keep an eye on them, and if I'm right, they'll fan out to about 12" or so, and be a beautiful addition to the spring woods.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (May 18, 2013)

I love morels, mmmm.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (May 18, 2013)

zap said:


> I found these at the base of an Elm stump, are they Morel mushrooms.


No, sorry...


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (May 18, 2013)

Scotty, I will have o call my purveyor this week and  inquire about a price and availability, I will let you know how the white market is going these days......lol


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2013)

Morels have now transitioned to north facing slopes.  Got about 1.5 pounds over the weekends walks.


----------



## firefighterjake (May 20, 2013)

Morals? Nope, don't have a one. I'm a lying, cheating SOB.


----------



## lukem (May 20, 2013)

They're done here.  Found a few crunchy yellows this weekend.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2013)

We potentially could have another week or so.  Then  [/morels].


----------



## lukem (May 20, 2013)

Weeds are too tall to find them without tripping on them anyway.  Mosquitoes big enough to kill a mule too.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2013)

lukem said:


> Mosquitoes big enough to kill a mule too.


Over the weekend, I saw one come in with landing lights on and you could hear it skid when it hit my forearm.  You could hear it crunch when I smacked it.


----------



## lukem (May 20, 2013)

I was once driving through you neck of the woods on the way back from Montana.  We stopped at a rest stop about 21:00 and the van filled with prehistoric sized skeeters.  That was the most miserable I've ever been.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (May 20, 2013)

Worst skeeters I ever saw were in IL. We do have several children carried off by them here every year, but the ones in IL were redonkulous.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2013)

They can be picked up by radar.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (May 20, 2013)

Hi guys, just an FYI, wild morels that you are all picking up these days in the backwoods,  they are currently going for $70. For a 3 # box in order for me to do my thing with them, just too expensive  at this given point and time. But anyways, enjoy it if you have them, it's definitely a delicacy. I would definitely recommend using cream with them..... Enjoy!


----------



## Adios Pantalones (May 21, 2013)

Ram 1500 with an axe... said:


> Hi guys, just an FYI, wild morels that you are all picking up these days in the backwoods, they are currently going for $70. For a 3 # box in order for me to do my thing with them, just too expensive at this given point and time. But anyways, enjoy it if you have them, it's definitely a delicacy. I would definitely recommend using cream with them..... Enjoy!


You can buy the spores etc online, and I have a book that talks about the perfect conditions for them (including having some charred wood in the mix). It might be worth it to start some out

http://www.fungi.com/


----------



## Shari (May 21, 2013)

$40/lb. 

http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/grd/3818653632.html


----------



## Jags (May 21, 2013)

Shari said:


> $40/lb.
> 
> http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/grd/3818653632.html


 
Last weekend I saw a fella on a 4 wheeler with two 5 gallon buckets strapped to the front completely full of morels.  He said he sells them in the Madison area for $30 per pound.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (May 21, 2013)

Spawn for black morels:
http://www.fungi.com/product-detail/product/black-morel-grain-master-bag.html


Wooden plugs for inoculating stumps/logs

http://www.fungi.com/shop/grow-mushrooms-on-logs-and-stumps.html


----------



## Jags (May 21, 2013)

Note to morel hunters:
When hunting, use a burlap bag or something equally as porous.  As you are walking during your hunt, you will be spreading the spores of the shrooms you just picked.  Propagation, baby.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (May 21, 2013)

Adios Pantalones said:


> Spawn for black morels:
> http://www.fungi.com/product-detail/product/black-morel-grain-master-bag.html
> 
> 
> ...


Be careful out there ya'll


----------



## midwestcoast (May 21, 2013)

My neighbor had several nice sized gray ones growing in his back yard. He had just bought some morels & thought they looked similar. Texted me a photo & I said Bon Appetite!  They were afraid they might be look-alikes so they tossed them 



Adios Pantalones said:


> Worst skeeters I ever saw were in IL. We do have several children carried off by them here every year, but the ones in IL were redonkulous.


I've done plenty of outside work around the midwest, especially northern Illinois, have been in the Louisiana swamps, jungles of Central America (including Panama's Darien region), Andean cloud forest & a couple parts of the Amazon rainforest. By FAR the worst Mosquitos I've experienced is in early summer in the woods & bogs of northern Ontario. Never mind the size, it's the numbers that really matter. Up there the season is compressed & they all come out at once. The air hums & throbs with them. 
Way worse than the Mosquitos though are the Black Flies in late spring/early summer. You can't hardly breathe for Black Flies. They're up your nose, in your eyes & ears, blood running out of your open wounds! Even the Moose are driven insane. 
One time I ran out of bug dope for just about an hour in the woods. I got so many Black Fly bites that I was sick the next day from the thousands of tiny doses of toxins. Couldn't even eat my breakfast. I hear & believe that the muskeg/tundra further north is even worse.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (May 22, 2013)

midwestcoast said:


> My neighbor had several nice sized gray ones growing in his back yard. He had just bought some morels & thought they looked similar. Texted me a photo & I said Bon Appetite! They were afraid they might be look-alikes so they tossed them
> 
> 
> I've done plenty of outside work around the midwest, especially northern Illinois, have been in the Louisiana swamps, jungles of Central America (including Panama's Darien region), Andean cloud forest & a couple parts of the Amazon rainforest. By FAR the worst Mosquitos I've experienced is in early summer in the woods & bogs of northern Ontario. Never mind the size, it's the numbers that really matter. Up there the season is compressed & they all come out at once. The air hums & throbs with them.
> ...


I've heard about places with those compressed bug seasons- in parts of AK the caribou supposedly lose a pint of blood a day. Insane


----------



## Jags (May 22, 2013)

For black flies:
http://compare.ebay.com/like/400483994581?_lwgsi=y&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar

Quite litterally...3 drops on the underside bill of your hat or wiped on your face like lotion and the black flies are gone for a couple of hours - re-apply.  I would not have believed the effectiveness unless witnessed by myself.  Take a small bottle into the woods with you and you will be able to sell it to your buds for $100 per once.

Literally - 3 drops.  And being medical antiseptic, it probably ain't gonna hurt you.

This has been a public announcement by Jags.  Just do it, you can thank me later.


----------



## ScotO (May 22, 2013)

Jags, that sounds like a good idea.  Wonder if it will work as well with them damm deer flies and horseflies?  Those bastages are a pain in the azz come June/July........


----------



## Adios Pantalones (May 22, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Jags, that sounds like a good idea. Wonder if it will work as well with them damm deer flies and horseflies? Those bastages are a pain in the azz come June/July........


The deerflies are what I hate worst. I may try the blue cup and tanglefoot method. I saw folks use buckets for this and collect hundreds of deerflies


----------



## Jags (May 22, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Jags, that sounds like a good idea. Wonder if it will work as well with them damm deer flies and horseflies? Those bastages are a pain in the azz come June/July........


 
I can't comment on that, Scotty.  I know it doesn't work well on skeeters, but for the black flies - da bomb.  I ain't kidding, it really, really, really works.


----------



## ScotO (May 22, 2013)

I think I'll be getting a bottle and maybe I'll do some experimenting.  Thanks for the link bro!


----------



## Jags (May 22, 2013)

Adios Pantalones said:


> I may try the blue cup and tanglefoot method.


 
'Splain?


----------



## Jags (May 22, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I think I'll be getting a bottle and maybe I'll do some experimenting. Thanks for the link bro!


 
Many sources for that stuff, Scotty.  That was just one example.  Make sure it is Dettol brand.  That big of a bottle from my link would last about 1000 years.  Just 3 drops.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (May 22, 2013)

People put them on a hat, but I saw someone put them on his truck and tractor on his farm and really raked them in. Wish there was a market for reselling deer flies

http://www.instructables.com/id/Deer-Fly-Traps/


----------



## Jags (May 22, 2013)

I can't figure out what the paint thinner is used for??


----------



## Adios Pantalones (May 22, 2013)

Jags said:


> I can't figure out what the paint thinner is used for??


I think it thins the tanglefoot for application. Outdoors folks swear by this, it doesn't seem to be one of those BS "Burn a potato/tin can/Taylor Swift CD to prevent creosote" type cures.


----------



## Jags (May 22, 2013)

Cool beans.  Deer flies aren't a big deal around here.


----------



## ScotO (May 22, 2013)

Jags said:


> Cool beans.  Deer flies aren't a big deal around here.


They can be effin' AWFUL here in the summertime.  Them and horseflies (almost as big as you whole thumb, with a pretty nasty bite!).


----------



## Adios Pantalones (May 22, 2013)

They are nuts here. They wait for you on a path or dirt road, and then fly to the back of your head. You swat, they circle up and go right back. Their bite is sort of like a horse fly, and it seems that one place they like is the meat on the back of your hand near your thumb- which can cause your whole forearm to swell.

I really can't describe how much I hate them. If Jason Mraz and Avril Levigne had a baby that was raised by Bono Vox to do Green Day cover songs- maybe I would hate it as much.


----------



## Jags (May 22, 2013)

We have them, just not a big problem.

(But what if they played the piccolo at the same time?)


----------



## ScotO (May 22, 2013)

Adios Pantalones said:


> They are nuts here. They wait for you on a path or dirt road, and then fly to the back of your head. You swat, they circle up and go right back. Their bite is sort of like a horse fly, and it seems that one place they like is the meat on the back of your hand near your thumb- which can cause your whole forearm to swell.
> 
> I really can't describe how much I hate them. If Jason Mraz and Avril Levigne had a baby that was raised by Bono Vox to do Green Day cover songs- maybe I would hate it as much.


----------

